# Prayers Needed!



## wolfwood

Hi all,

Just got off the phone with Tami, who is sitting in a hospital bed with no books, no laptop, hasn't eaten, can't drink anything, was poked & stuck with needles all night so hasn't slept much, is a bit grouchy and, in general, going a bit sitr-crazy!

The short story is that she drove herself to the hospital last evening with "minor chest pains" - DH (John) staying home with son, Johnny. Ends up that the pains were nothing (REALLY!) but, as a result of the tests, they discovered that her lifelong low pulse rate (70s) had dropped into the 30s (Pulse should _NEVER _ be below 70) and the Drs are calling this "Complete Heart Block". They don't know the cause as ALL of her test results have come back normal and she's in very good health. More tests coming to rule stuff out but the hope is that this is a side effect of Lyme Disease and, therefore, easily treated.

Tami specifically asked that there be no "pity party" for her and that you all understand that she's in good spirits and feisty as ever  (but listening to her Dr. who advised that she not go home today with such a low pulse rate.) She asks only for prayers that her son, Johnny, doesn't get sick while she is away and, oh yeah, maybe a few prayers for herself, as well. Those of you who know Tami, can hear her saying that, I'm sure. (I'll add a request for prayers and good wishes for John who, I'm certain, is worried sick about his beloved!!!)

I'll let ya'll know more if/when I hear but, hopefully, she'll be letting us all know soon, herself, that she's home!

*OK, Outbackers - you know what you need to do now......*


----------



## Canadiansue

Will do! I don't know the family situation...so I don't know Johnny...but, our Heavenly Father does! So we will put them all into His hands.


----------



## sleecjr

Our thoughts and prayers and with you and your family. Get well soon!


----------



## Highlander96

Get Well Tami!!!!!

Tim and Michelle


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wow! That's scary!









Hang in there Tami and John and Johnny. We will keep all of you in our thoughts.
Let's get all those positive Outbackers vibes cranked up and focused in the RizFam direction!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

no LAPTOP?







=no Outbackers.com?







she needs to hop







on outta there and get home! Tell her Crickie sends a







and wants her to have her favorite bone







and we hope she's pawsitively feeling better today. 
(ps) my dad's rate also dropped to the 30's (when he as sleeping) and he has a pacemaker now


----------



## mswalt

> OK, Outbackers - you know what you need to do now


Done!









Mark


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> (ps) my dad's rate also dropped to the 30's (when he as sleeping) and he has a pacemaker now


Her Drs did tell her that, if she was 60+, they wouldn't hesitate to put in a pacemaker but she's young and, otherwise, in excellent health, so they're doing more tests to try to figure out what's going on with the "electrical" side of her system....she may end up with a P/M, anyway.....


----------



## map guy

Our Thoughts and prayers are with you in this time of distress. Mysterious health issues are one of the worst uncertainties in life. Remember medicine is an art first and science second......

Get well -camping season is here!

Map Guy


----------



## W Podboy

My wife and I send our prayers and best wishes for a speedee recovery.

It sounds like it does fit the profile for Lyme Disease and the testing will make that determination.

The blockage is of electrical in nature and caused by an infection in the heart. In most cases, antibiotics will resolve the issue in short order if it is Lyme Disease.

If they are having problems keeping the heart rate up they may use a Transvenous Pacemaker which is external and temporary. They insert the pacing leads through artery. They do this until the antibiotics kick in and the heart rate returns to normal

Keeping in mind where you live, they ( the Docâ€™s ) should have a very good idea how to treat Lyme Disease.

We will keep good thoughts.

Wes and Marie


----------



## Zymurgist

Tami, John and Johnny;

For you and the Doctor's trying to help figure out what's going on, many thoughts and prayers from our house.

Carl


----------



## mollyp

Tami,

Hugs and prayers for Rizfam being sent your way!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Prayers and wishes sent to you and the family- Get better soon, It's Outbacking season!!!


----------



## egregg57

Count the Gregg's in! Get well soon!!


----------



## skippershe

Hi Tami









Seeing this thread by wolfie shocked me









I'm placing orders for extra big prayers for you and sending them marked "urgent!"

Just over a year ago I went to the emergency room at 1 am with a racing pulse (178 bpm). 
I was diagnosed with Tachycardia, probably after too much caffeine on my Starbucks shift. Nothing like hearing the announcement "Code Emergent" as they were rushing me back to get me hooked up on heart monitors and begin testing. They had to inject me 3 times with some drug that almost made my heart stop to try to get my pulse rate down. Finally on the 3 try, it worked. I was home by about 4:30am. It was my first time ever in the ER and I don't want to go back anytime soon.

We're all here for you and waiting to hear some good news really soon!
Try to be a good patient









Now, how can we get her a laptop??


----------



## mountainlady56

Please let Tami know she, JL and Johnny are in my prayers!! She's a great friend and I hope she gets well soon!! I pray that it's something with a "quick fix" that will get her back to her family soon!!
Thanks for letting us know, Judi!
Darlene


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

P.S.- don't do what I did..... The Jonnies they make you wear? well, they tie in the BACK....


----------



## JonesFamily

Prayers from here!

Lisa


----------



## JimBo99

Tami and Family,

We add our thoughts and prayers also. Hope you are well and get home soon!

Jim


----------



## camping canuks

Gods speed to a fast recovery


----------



## Fire44

Tami,

We will keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers.

See you soon!

Gary


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> (ps) my dad's rate also dropped to the 30's (when he as sleeping) and he has a pacemaker now


Her Drs did tell her that, if she was 60+, they wouldn't hesitate to put in a pacemaker but she's young and, otherwise, in excellent health, so they're doing more tests to try to figure out what's going on with the "electrical" side of her system....she may end up with a P/M, anyway.....








[/quote]
about 12 years ago my heart decided to have a mind of it's own and would beat to it's own drum however it wanted. After many tests and trying to "catch" the rascal on the external monitors, they finally caught it and taught it a lesson by doing procedure called an ablation. They go thru the groin up to the heart, find the misbehaving electrical pathway and ablate it. Spent 2 nights in hospital as it learned to straighten up and fly right and all has been well until 2 years ago. Currently have internal monitor called a Reveal implanted in my chest, WAY easier than external one. Modern medicine will have Tami outta there and Outbackin or we'll just have to organize a rally in the parking lot of the hospital! ( we'll sneak her out for Koolaid







)


----------



## z-family

Our thoughts and prayers comin your way Tami!!! Hope you get better REAL soon









the Z-Family


----------



## SharonAG

Tami and Family
Our prayer's are also with you...get well soon!!

Sharon and Greg


----------



## 3LEES

Tami and Family,

From the 3LEES family, we wish you a speedy and complete recovery.

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## happycamper

wolfwood said:


> She asks only for prayers that her son, Johnny, doesn't get sick while she is away and, oh yeah, maybe a few prayers for herself, as well. Those of you who know Tami, can hear her saying that, I'm sure. (I'll add a request for prayers and good wishes for John who, I'm certain, is worried sick about his beloved!!!)
> 
> *OK, Outbackers - you know what you need to do now......*


Consider it done in our house TOO! Happycamper 4


----------



## Camping Fan

Prayers for a quick recovery are on their way.


----------



## N7OQ

Tami, no pitty here just prayers, I pray that they find something that is easy to treat and you will be home soon giving us all a bad time.









Maybe if they would give you a computer and let you log into Outbackers.com you would get back to normal









Get back to normal soon.

Bill


----------



## MrsHootbob

N7OQ said:


> Maybe if they would give you a computer and let you log into Outbackers.com you would get back to normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to normal soon.
> 
> Bill


I agree Im sure we could raise her heart rate..Probably too much

Tami,John & Johnny
You know your always in our thought and prayer..but we'll send a couple extra your way.
And John..You know we are only a phone call away if we can do ANYTHING..even if you just want to talk to some one.

Talk to you all REAL soon
Peg,Don,Mom & kids


----------



## 'Ohana

Thoughts and Prayers for you and your family !

Ed, Hope & Diana


----------



## Bill H

The Riz's are in our thoughts and prayers...... Get well soon!!!!

-Bill & Cindy


----------



## MaeJae

wolfwood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got off the phone with Tami, who is sitting in a hospital bed with no books, no laptop, hasn't eaten, can't drink anything, was poked & stuck with needles all night so hasn't slept much, is a bit grouchy and, in general, going a bit sitr-crazy!
> 
> The short story is that she drove herself to the hospital last evening with "minor chest pains" - DH (John) staying home with son, Johnny. Ends up that the pains were nothing (REALLY!) but, as a result of the tests, they discovered that her lifelong low pulse rate (70s) had dropped into the 30s (Pulse should _NEVER _ be below 70) and the Drs are calling this "Complete Heart Block". They don't know the cause as ALL of her test results have come back normal and she's in very good health. More tests coming to rule stuff out but the hope is that this is a side effect of Lyme Disease and, therefore, easily treated.
> 
> *Tami specifically asked that there be no "pity party" for her * and that you all understand that she's in good spirits and feisty as ever  (but listening to her Dr. who advised that she not go home today with such a low pulse rate.) She asks only for *prayers* that her son, Johnny, doesn't get sick while she is away and, oh yeah, maybe a few *prayers* for herself, as well. Those of you who know Tami, can hear her saying that, I'm sure. (I'll add a request for prayers and good wishes for John who, I'm certain, is worried sick about his beloved!!!)
> 
> I'll let ya'll know more if/when I hear but, hopefully, she'll be letting us all know soon, herself, that she's home!
> 
> *OK, Outbackers - you know what you need to do now......*


Tami there is a big







and a ray of







sent directly to you!!!

Here is a prayer for you and your family.

I hope this makes your







day a little brighter!

MaeJae


----------



## Pakeboy2

Prayers and get well fast wishes from us...


----------



## luv2rv

Take care of yourself and get well soon!

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon

Take care and get well soon. We are thinking about you!


----------



## stapless

Rizfam,

our thoughts and prayers are with you!!

If you need any help translating the 'doctor speak', let me know (i'm an ER/family doc). i'd be happy to help try to answer questions if you needed. feel free to PM me.

scott


----------



## akdream

Tami

Our thoughts and prayers and with you and your family. Get well soon!

Eric & Judy


----------



## 3athlete

Tami, John and John Luke,

Many prayers for your family at this unsettling time.

Know that Tim will also be playing a couple of extra tunes for Johnny.

Get well soon.

Clare, Tim, Timmy P & Erin-Marie


----------



## G.G.Gator

Tami and Family
Our prayer's are with you...get well soon!!

Sharon and Greg


----------



## NobleEagle

Our prayers and thoughts go out to Tami and her family for her expeditious recovery.


----------



## wolfwood

** * * * * 5/22 1:00PM UPDATE * * * * **

I spoke to Tami around noon and am VERY pleased to report that, all things considered, she's doing very well !!! John visited yesterday, she got a reasonably good night's rest, they're allowing her to get up so she's walking laps around the Cardiology Unit, AND (she's especially happy about this) she's finally getting to eat. Although anyone who has been in the hospital knows that hospital food can be scary - at best!!!

After having her pulse drop overnight into the 20s (YIKES!!!), being told she's "not going home for a bit", and having the Cardiologist provide a nebulous "looks like it might, maybe be Lyme", the "Infectious Disease guy" said her results are "off the charts" and gave a 100% diagnosis of Lyme Disease. (THANK YOU OUTBACKER PRAYERS!!!) A definite diagnosis is a good thing, especially for something as treatable as Lyme!!! Lyme is generally reversed via antibiotic - often thru IV in the hospital - but long-term dosage is provided via catheter.

Next step will be the insertion of the catheter into the upper chamber of her heart for direct administration of the antibiotic. That procedure is slated for this afternoon and, although she's not particularly looking forward to it, she IS pleased to have a diagnosis AND a known course of generally very successfull treatment. The remaining questions are reported to be "How long has she had this?" and "Has there been any long term heart damage?". The tests have been taken to address that 1st question. The answer to the 2nd is pending.

For those who don't know, Tami is a NICU (NeoNatal Intesive Care) nurse so actually has a really good understanding of everything that's going on. Of course, it is different when its YOU that its "going on" with but she's in REALLY good spirits today. She doesn't have her laptop yet so I read this thread to her - every word, prayer, good wish, and smiley face (even Dawn's jumping Kangaroo and Astro-with-Bone).

To all of her Outbacker friends and through choked back tears, Tami sent this message directly to each of you: "I am feeling the love! All your prayers have worked wonders. Now, if I might, please focus them in 3 specific directions (is that too much to ask?): (1) towards a positive and fast response to the antibiotic; (2) towards no permanent heart damage; and (3) that my John and John Luke stay happy & healthy!!" I told her that I was quite certain that we could all handle that request with ease!

Keep it up, Outbackers!!! You're ALL keeping a smile in her heart!!!


----------



## BritsOnTour

Thanks so much for the update.

We've been sending up prayers, hopefully the hospital stay won't be tooooo long.

Also, thank goodness she decided to admit herself to the hospital - go nurse Tami! Focus on the thought of Appletinis girl.............

Hope you're feeling the love!

Ali


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's great news, Judi. Thank you for the update!

And let's keep those positive Outbackers vibes flowing!








We'll have Tami up and running in no time!

Also, a good wake up call! Lyme is not a big thing out here in the West... yet. But I can promise you, I'm going to start paying a lot closer attention!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang

I'm glad that there is a diagnosis so early on so that she can start to get better now. We are thinking of you here in Virginia too. Get better.

Darlene


----------



## pjb2cool

Finding the diagnosis means you're halfway there. You, and John, and John Luke are in our thoughts and prayers also.


----------



## Canadiansue

pjb2cool said:


> Finding the diagnosis means you're halfway there. You, and John, and John Luke are in our thoughts and prayers also.


Ditto!


----------



## snew

Thoughts and prayers from Mr. and Mrs. Big A are coming your way. Through faith we claim no permanent heart damage!!! Relax and Recover.


----------



## Zymurgist

Thank goodness that they are able to diagnose it this quickly. To the lady in the hospital, hang in there and hope you are feeling better and home soon. For the guys on the home front, hang tough. And for all three of you, you are on "the list" (in this case the good list), we'll keep up our thoughts and prayers for all of you.

Last thing for Tami, you being a NICU nurse just got you promoted in my book, my now 9 year old (going on 15) spent several of the first days of his life in a NICU in PA. A tough job you have there, and my deep and profound respect. GET WELL SOON, we have some pigs to roast in September!

Be well
Carl


----------



## tdvffjohn

Tami.....All 3 of you are in our prayers. Call if you want someone else to talk to, even just to pass some time.( I assume Wolfie will read this to you).

Miss you on the









John


----------



## mollyp

Thanks Judi, for the update.

Tami, John and John Luke, you are all in our prayers. Tami, extra prayers still coming your way from the Mollyp family for your speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## OregonCampin

I am a little belated, but GET WELL SOON!


----------



## map guy

Good news indeed!

The art and science of medicine meld together for a diagnosis!

One step forward to the next camping trip.

Again our prayers are for recovery without complications.

Map Guy


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

As stated before, and now with a little more feeling- Get better real soon! (The outbacking season is upon us!) oh- and remember...Johnny- ties- rear. Johnny- ties- rear.


----------



## egregg57

To all of her Outbacker friends and through choked back tears, Tami sent this message directly to each of you: "I am feeling the love! All your prayers have worked wonders. Now, if I might, please focus them in 3 specific directions (is that too much to ask?): (1) towards a positive and fast response to the antibiotic; (2) towards no permanent heart damage; and (3) that my John and John Luke stay happy & healthy!!" I told her that I was quite certain that we could all handle that request with ease!

Keep it up, Outbackers!!! You're ALL keeping a smile in her heart!!!
[/quote]

Consider it done! I guess that dump truck load of good energy hit its mark ehh?!









Take care Tami!


----------



## 3athlete

Tami,

I'm so pleased to hear that there is a definite diagnosis and a treatable condition! Please know that you are in our prayers and



> (1) towards a positive and fast response to the antibiotic; (2) towards no permanent heart damage; and (3) that my John and John Luke stay happy & healthy!!"


your requests are my pleasure!

Can't wait to see you up and drinking appletinis!!!!


----------



## Lady Di

Woah!

Just saw this. My prayers area already being offered up for your COMPLETE RECOVERY, for John and John Luke to not be too worried (after all with all the prayers and what they can accomplish you should be quickly recovering).

I/we will be continuing to keep you and the family in prayer.

Judi, thank you for your updates!


----------



## wolfwood

***UPDATE - 11:40 5/23 ***

Or...for you Lion King fans.....Here's the Morning Report!!! (just call me 'Zazu'







)

The catheter is in and the Thyroid has been scanned! She's seen cardiologists, endocrinologists, general internal guys, and the infectious disease guy (who, by the way - is her favorite! Probably a cutie but she says "he's just the nicest of all of 'em and really straight with her!") The endocrinologist took her for a bit of a ride re: blood sugars, etc. but - here's a shocker!







- our Tami didn't let her get away with it !!!! I just knew you'd all be surprised by that!!!

Her heart beats went from low 20s (that's REALLY not good) to an overnight 11-beat count of 160....now they need to figure that one out, too. Could it have been the dance with the endrocrinologist? or the fact that John brought and Tami took her vitamins yesterday for the 1st time in 2 days? or maybe it was the coffee she finally got to have yesterday? or....well....they're working on that.

They did find some fibroids on the Thyroid glands and there will be a biopsy done (today?). Although the Endo- doc wouldn't tell her much, the infectious disease guy put her mind at ease (a bit) by telling her that "_everyone _ has them and don't think twice about that." Maybe some of those Outbacker's prayers could now be focused on really positive biopsy results.

There is no plan yet for her release - as her primary Dr. is sticking with his mantra of "Let's give it a couple days". As you can imagine, that's not setting well with our friend but - hey - whatcha gonna do. She's there and (yep, we had a brief "chat") she promised me that she _won't _ check herself out against Dr's advice!

Her words to you all: "I'm so touched. Overwhelmed, in fact!! WOW!!! Know that all your prayers and good energy are working and we're storming heaven together!!! It's because of YOU that the diagnosis was, in fact, Lyme and John Luke has stayed well!!! I'm just overwhelmed by all the love, prayers, and support. You are all just amazing!!!!"

So there you have it! The Morning Report from NJ, via NH, with a short lay-over in MA. I will certainly keep you all informed!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

tell her if she doesn't mind we will convoy to the hospital and make a human and Outback chain around the hospital to keep her in


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> tell her if she doesn't mind we will convoy to the hospital and make a human and Outback chain around the hospital to keep her in


Oh - I'm sure she wouldn't mind


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's really great news, Judi! Thanks for the update!








<whew!>

What a great family we have here! I've said it before, and I'll say it again...
You guys are the greatest!
Who could ask for better friends?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jetjane

Get well soon Tami!


----------



## NJMikeC

Tami,

My neighbor buddy. I don't check in much so boy am I late checking on this thread. I'm glad you are on the upside of that roller coaster. Feel better please. I don't know what hospital your in but I can guess and I'll beep when I go past today.

Get well quickly please,
Mike C


----------



## wolfwood

3:00PM - on the phone with our Tami now!!
Guess what??????

She got the flowers!! ...  * and she was (still is) blown away!!! * 

" I'm in shock! I'm just in shock!! I'm overwhelmed!!! That a group of people on-line, the majority of whom I've never met, would be so kind to me - I'm just blown away!!! I'm so blessed to have so many good people in my life !!! "

John and John's sister were visiting when a little older lady poked her head in the door, asked if she was in the right place, opened the door wider and pushed the cart in - FULL OF FLOWERS!!! As they were unloaded from the cart (there were 4 arrangements), Tami pulled the card from each and gave everyone a card to read. Sister-in-law started - followed by John (who had caught on real fast) yelling "Holy SH**" ("....in a good way, of course!!!" says Tami) "Hey - this one says the same thing" - followed by Tami (who knew the card she was holding also said the same thing) slowly realizing that ALL THESE FLOWERS were from her Outbacker family. Then - thru tears - she had to explain this to SIL - who slowly came to understand that ALL THESE FLOWERS came from a bunch of people, most of whom Tami & John hadn't even ever met!!! <heeheeheeheehee>

So - Outbackers - WE DID IT!!! We hit the WOW(!!!)FACTOR- IN SPADES!!!!  We stopped her in her tracks and - because I was on the phone with her, I can swear to the fact that Tami was, indeed, 100% speechless!!!!!

She's gonna try to get some "phone photos" and send them to me...I'll share them if/when I get them.

So - my friends - no matter what your day has been like so far - step back for at least a moment - and know without a doubt that you have just helped to make someone else's rather gloomy day GLOW with the bright light of friendship and hope!!!! Job well done!!!


----------



## Lady Di

Glad to hear that she's on the mend. Now we'll pray that they get all the heart speed issues straightned out.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

why am I crying?








sheesh, big blubbery blubberer I am! it feels so damn good to have made a difference for someone. Thanks to all of you for participating! the donation amounts have covered the flowers and anymore coming in (ie, all extra funds will be sent to Tami for her handicapped sons school) so, donations still being accepted if you so wish to ! let's REALLY top off her day!


----------



## Sluggo54

Wow, am I late to this adventure - my apologies, Tami! Main thing is, you're making good progress, diagnoses made, treatment underway - EXCELLENT!

I copied so I wouldn't leave anything out -

(1) towards a positive and fast response to the antibiotic; (2) towards no permanent heart damage; and (3) that my John and John Luke stay happy & healthy!!"

Well, there ya go! Prayers said, more tonight, and when it's time - gitchersweetsef in here and let us know that YOU know you're ok!

Our best wishes, Tami - Bruce & Paula


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> why am I crying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh, big blubbery blubberer I am! it feels so damn good to have made a difference for someone. Thanks to all of you for participating! the donation amounts have covered the flowers and anymore coming in (ie, all extra funds will be sent to Tami for her handicapped sons school) so, donations still being accepted if you so wish to ! let's REALLY top off her day!


You mean "TIP it over" don't you???? I wanted so much to be able to pipe her call directly onto this Forum so you could ALL hear the smiles - the pure, unadulterated "little girl on Christmas morning" *WOW* in her voice!!! It was so good to hear the tears of joy and happines, rather than the fear and uncertainty of the last few days!!!








Outbackers....this  one's for YOU!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wow! It just doesn't get any better than this!







Well, OK, when they send Tami home with a clean bill of health will be way better... But this is pretty good!

And what a wonderful demonstration of the compassion and humanity that is the very heart and soul of our Outbackers family. Yeah, I know, we toss that "family" word around a lot around here, but if anyone ever had any doubts just how true a description that simple word is, this should convince them!

_More than just a website...
... it's a family!_

And one that I couldn't be prouder to be part of!









Keep up the getting well, Tami! We miss you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[

_More than just a website...
... it's a family!_

[/quote]
our new stickers need to say" OUTBACKERS.COM...more than just a website, it's a family"


----------



## wolfwood

Knowing how much we all like photos....Tami sent us a few









Tami's Flowers


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Knowing how much we all like photos....Tami sent us a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami's Flowers


it won't open for me


----------



## tdvffjohn

or me


----------



## skippershe

We Miss You Tami! 










I'm so proud to be a member of this loyal and caring family...









It's time for a Group Hug!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Tami? Tami who? did I miss something???


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Knowing how much we all like photos....Tami sent us a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami's Flowers


it won't open for me








[/quote]
It opens fine for me ??????

John - they're in my Gallery - Album is called...Tami's Flowers. Can you do anything?

Thanks, J -


----------



## huntr70

wolfwood said:


> Knowing how much we all like photos....Tami sent us a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami's Flowers


it won't open for me








[/quote]
It opens fine for me ??????

John - they're in my Gallery - Album is called...Tami's Flowers. Can you do anything?

Thanks, J -
[/quote]
Did you click the "public" button so everyone can see them??

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

huntr70 said:


> Knowing how much we all like photos....Tami sent us a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami's Flowers


it won't open for me








[/quote]
It opens fine for me ??????

John - they're in my Gallery - Album is called...Tami's Flowers. Can you do anything?

Thanks, J -
[/quote]
Did you click the "public" button so everyone can see them??
Steve
[/quote]

You win!!!!

Album is now "Public"


----------



## skippershe

The flowers are beautiful!
A big thank you to Tawnya and Judi for this most bonding and uplifting experience. 
It has certainly been a "Feel Good" kind of a day!


----------



## Canadiansue

skippershe said:


> It's time for a Group Hug!


here's another one!!








Good job everyone!!


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Tami!!
Judi said she'd read this to you, so here goes!! You know you're in my thoughts and prayers, as you're a special friend, indeed. You're there for me when I'm fine, and understand when I'm down, because of your experiences with JL. It's great to have a true friend, who's not a "fair-weather friend", and I hope you know you can depend on me the same way!!
My thoughts and prayers are also with Johnny and JL, and I hope you have plenty of support with JL, during this time, with people you can trust, so you don't worry so much about him. 
With all that said, remember what I've had to learn the hard way......you can't take care of anyone else, if you don't take care of yourself. So, hang in there, pace around your room, admire your flowers, do what the doctors say (FAT CHANCE!







) and try to rest.
HUGS and more HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood

**** 5/24 MORNING REPORT ****

Zazu here! And I've just spoken with the lead Lionness! Tami thanks you all - again and still - for her wonderful flowers!!! She said it was just wonderful to wake up to them this morning!!!!

She's in really good spirits today, as she got good sleep last night (except, of course, for the 4AM blood work!) Her Glucose levels are good - so she's been cleared of Diabetes and she's been taking "Power Walks" around the halls, so she's been able to get her Heart Rate up to about 70bpm - for short spells. Its still dropping into the 20s at night then hanging around 30 during the day.....and the rhythm is eradic. (WHAT???? They're saying our Tami has no rhythm????? Give her an Appletini!!!







) Anyway, that all translates to - she's still in complete Heart Block. She's got them baffled - her system is just not following the rules and they aren't trusting that her heart is gonna behave itself. Tami is staying put, at least through Monday. They're not gonna even think about releasing her until there's stability at higher numbers.

BUT - the really good news she got today is that she gets to take a shower!!! She's pretty excited about that and asks that we all do the "Happy Dance" with her!!!!

She wanted to be sure that you all know how thrilled she was/is/will forever be with all the support, friendship, love, and good wishes you've been sending her way. She's been telling _EVERYONE _ who'll listen (and even some who won't) about her Outbacker friends and the "Flower Story".

Keep those prayers & good energies focused, my friends. Tami's NOT out of the woods yet ...... We've got to pull together and get her out....so she can go camping (and go back into a different kind of woods)!!!!

Okay....gotta go feed the Hyenas!!!!

"That's the Morrrrrrrr-ning Report....the long and the short......" Zazu out!


----------



## mountainlady56

Judi, 
Just wondering if they had considered putting in a pacemaker, at least temporarily, until they can get this figured out to prevent her from being in such danger?








Darlene


----------



## Bill H

sgalady said:


> Judi,
> Just wondering if they had considered putting in a pacemaker, at least temporarily, until they can get this figured out to prevent her from being in such danger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


I believe that might be an option for the short term. I think they just want to be sure nothing else is going on there.


----------



## skippershe

Our continued prayers are being sent to the big guy upstairs on Tami's behalf!


----------



## Lady Di

Our prayers are also continuing.

Tami, get well quick! Your family, John and John Luke, and ALL of us, need you well!

Tell the docs that we are ready to







chat about all this!


----------



## 2224

Tami
We sure hope you get that problem solved and you can return to life as you know it.
That must be a bummer parked in that hospital.
We are praying for you as well as John & John Luke so they can handle your absense.
Get well soon. Edie is an O R nurse so I know first handl what bad patients you nurses are.
Do what they tell you. Our prayers are coming.


----------



## N7OQ

Tami,

We are still praying for you here at the Verstelle house and so happy that things are getting better but I still worried about that irregular heart beat so will key praying that it will get back to normal real soon. Can't wait until you will be able to post directly. Take care get plenty of rest and exercise and come home soon. Will pray for your DH and DS too.

Bill


----------



## h2oman




----------



## mountainlady56

I'm heading out of town to get away from the smoke, here, but I'll have Wi-Fi service, so I can continue to keep tabs on you, Tami!! SO, no chasing any good-looking doctors (at least don't catch them!) and keep your great attitude going!!







Will continue to pray for you and your family!! Hope things get much better very soon!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Thor

I have been away from the forum for a awhile.

Tami - prayers for both you and John. Speeding recovery

Thor


----------



## summergames84

Get well soon! You are in our prayers.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Judi Wolfie Wolfwood is terribly busy at work today ( that's her story anyway







) and asked me to call Tami which I did with great honor as I have never talked to her before







Now, it's either just this time or that girl likes to talk! what a pleasure it was to talk to her!
I can't say I can remember all of what was said but I was writing as she was talking, I couldn't write fast enough but here is the just of it.
***************************SHE WANTS TO GO HOME**************************************
with being said she also wants to do whatever it takes to get better. Evidently there were 3 options , the worst case scenario is pacemaker. Without going into detail, the other two would be temporary solutions to keep heart beating right until the antibiotics kicked in but it meant being tethered to machines and therefore means she has to stay there. One was via patches "stickies" on the chest and the other was a procedure I am not familiar with, something about in thru the vein and is like a defribrilator (sp?) into heart. The girl was extremely disappointed as she thought they were going home options. She says she is not dense and will do what's right . She says she wants to do whatever will give her another 20-30 years with her child. She desperately want to get home to John Luke and get back on track.
If things don't turn around by Monday( that is the timeframe the dr's are giving it) she will be getting pacemaker is what it looks like at this point. She says the docs are still confident it will ALL turn around but no one knows how long that could take. 
She did have conversations with some patients with info about lyme disease and they said some scary things. She is nurse so understands it all and the best part is the medical staff can't pull wool over her eyes on anything, and they know that! Her cardiologist said of all of his patients she is the only one with complete heart block and not sure why or how long she has been this way, or how long she has had Lyme disease. Evidently lyme disease does different things so I am headed to internet to educate myself now that I have listened to her.
She also said that the echo and other tests show her heart is healthy otherwise, this is apparently all do to with the conduction of the heart. Having been there to a much less degree, I am familiar with it. Mine was fixed with an ablation process and will hold or won't. I wish she could have something done on same line to avoid the pacemaker but perhaps the lyme disease rules that out. 
Of course she misses the heck out of being with John and John Luke and said it's only been a year that she quit working so as to be with John Luke. You can hear the love in her voice.
She has been praying intently and hasn't even had tv on since she's been there. She been praying and she says she reads and walks the halls. They did tell her she could take shower and of course she liked that but she couldn't do it without help, they said her husband could help her which of course led to her cracking jokes about THAT causing INCREASED heart rate








She once again stated how good it makes her feel to see the arrangements her OBkr family sent and to know she is loved.
I can't say I remember it all, but I think I got the most of it. I'm going to call her again and ask her questions from an Outbacker and will post her answer. I'll ask if she wants any other calls or want to make calls.
More later,
This has been Doxie-Doglover-Too, temporary fill in for the Master Judi Wolfie Wolfwood, reporting from Kennewick, Washington


----------



## Lady Di

TAmi,

I'm going to continue praying for you Jphn, and John Luke!

Due to traveling I might not be around, but my prayers will be.


----------



## Lady Di

Doxie, Thank you so much for the update. I am going to be praying like crazy while out of contact while traveling. May have to get my brother to let me use his computer just so I can get updates on Tami.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks for the update, Tawnya!








It's good to hear that Tami is keeping her spirits up. We will keep her in our thoughts, and hope she sees huge improvement over the weekend!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ

Thanks Tawnya for the update and keep us posted


----------



## nonny

OH MY! I had a virus and took my computer in for repairs close to 3 weeks ago.n I finally got it back up in running less than an hour ago and saw this about my dear friend, Tami. I'll have to go search for the original post for full information. Tawnya, if you or Judi talk to Tami again, please ask her if I can call her or if I can send my cell number to you to give it to her. PM or email me her response and by all means tell her I'm praying for her, John and John Luke! I'll also have Caelan pray for them. God always listens to the little children! Thanks so much. Laura


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

see your pm!


----------



## nonny

For unknown reasons (it sure acts like I still have a virus), I can't respond to your PM but I got it and I thank you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## nonny

Okay, I did it! I made it through the whole post. Tami, sweet Tami, I'll bet you're entertaining them all in there and I know they can't tie you down no matter how many strings they've got attached to you in various places. My family will be praying for all that you've asked and for those lovely flowers to live long and smell delicious forever in your mind so that you remember you are loved by so many because you are so special! God bless you, dear friend!


----------



## Thor

Thanks for the updates.

Is she ready to take phone calls?

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Thor said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Is she ready to take phone calls?
> 
> Thor


pm'd you


----------



## prevish gang

Thor said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Is she ready to take phone calls?
> 
> Thor


I am sticking my nose in (maybe where it is not needed), but just from my perspective here goes.
I had a child who within 3 hours was in critical condition. He was hospitalized for over 3 weeks before he was able to come home. I am a talker by nature (similar to Tami it would seem) and while I was incredibly touched by the kindnesses of people I didn't even know from all over the country who were praying for me (prayer chains), it was EXHAUSTING saying the same thing over and over to the ones who called especially when I was just trying to "deal" with the realities of what was happening to me and my son. I am not Tami, so I can not predict what she would want, but if I were her at this point I would prefer personal messages and emails with phone #'s that I could return as I had the time and the strength. This is just my 2 cents and food for thought. I know that I hang on every day looking for updates as I am very worried about her condition and thank Judi and 
Tawnya for being the messengers to keep us updated. I hope this makes sense and is not too presumptuous.

Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

prevish gang said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Is she ready to take phone calls?
> 
> Thor


I am sticking my nose in (maybe where it is not needed), but just from my perspective here goes.
I had a child who within 3 hours was in critical condition. He was hospitalized for over 3 weeks before he was able to come home. I am a talker by nature (similar to Tami it would seem) and while I was incredibly touched by the kindnesses of people I didn't even know from all over the country who were praying for me (prayer chains), it was EXHAUSTING saying the same thing over and over to the ones who called especially when I was just trying to "deal" with the realities of what was happening to me and my son. I am not Tami, so I can not predict what she would want, but if I were her at this point I would prefer personal messages and emails with phone #'s that I could return as I had the time and the strength. This is just my 2 cents and food for thought. I know that I hang on every day looking for updates as I am very worried about her condition and thank Judi and 
Tawnya for being the messengers to keep us updated. I hope this makes sense and is not too presumptuous.

Darlene
[/quote]
when I spoke with Tami yesterday I told her that some OBKRS were asking if they could call.She indicated I could give number if asked and of course we are not posting it on forum. Tami's response is " I'm laying here on my A** doing nothing" . I am certain that should she not want calls, she will say so. You are not being presumptous by any means Darlene. I will call her later today and check on her. She truly is a touched by her Outbacker family concern and caring and prayers. 
I understand exactly what you are saying. My neighbor had brain surgery last year and his wife lived at hospital for 3 months and refused to talk to anyone but a small handful of people. I don't know Tami personally but somehow my gut tells me she will speak up if needed.


----------



## nonny

Darlene, your point is well taken. I do know Tami and she's a strong, confident woman. However, she's also a sweetheart, who would never hurt someone's feelings. I appreciate you offering this advice because I've also been in your position in a number of situations with my children, my husband and even today with my mother, who is in a downstate hospital as we speak. I'm headed there in less than an hour. Thanks for taking the risk to offer this advice in consideration of Tami!


----------



## N7OQ

I work at a Hospital, actually 2 hospitals both owned by the same group. I see patients every day they come and go some stay longer then others but I see different things happen. Some are so sick or feel so bad they don't even want to see their loved ones. Others are so lonely because no one will come and visit or call them, they will talk my ear off if I happen to be in the room fixing something. While others will spend a lot of energy keeping everyone else happy and can't say no to anyone, and when visiting hours are over they sigh and say thank God I can finally get some rest. This happens a lot in PostPartum with the new mothers.

If their Hospital is like ours and if Tami doesn't want to take calls she can call the operator or tell the nurse she wants to be left alone and they will make sure that happens. I guess you have to feel it out my only suggestion is to listen for clues let her do the most talking and keep is short in case a family member want or need to get a hold of her. Plus ask her if it is a good time, might have visitors there or need to do a go for a scheduled walk.

And by all means if you call you have to let the rest of us know what it going on


----------



## prevish gang

Glad to get an update. I am just hesitant about bothering someone now based upon my experience. I can not tell you how many times I was woken up when I really needed some rest, but wouldn't refuse the call because I was so grateful that people cared. I realize the seriousness of her situation and know that while she must be lonely, her body needs it's rest so that her immune system can do what it needs to do so that she does not need that pacemaker. Please pass along my well wishes. I sure wish she could get a laptop with a wireless card. She would be a lot more chipper with that.

Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn

Doxie left a new update in post 92. I merged the two threads together to keep all the updates in one location for the ease of everyone to follow.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Judi Wolfie Wolfwood is terribly busy at work today ( that's her story anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and asked me to call Tami which I did with great honor as I have never talked to her before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, it's either just this time or that girl likes to talk! what a pleasure it was to talk to her!
> I can't say I can remember all of what was said but I was writing as she was talking, I couldn't write fast enough but here is the just of it.
> ***************************SHE WANTS TO GO HOME**************************************
> with that being said she also wants to do whatever it takes to get better. Evidently there were 3 options , the worst case scenario is pacemaker. Without going into detail, the other two would be temporary solutions to keep heart beating right until the antibiotics kicked in but it meant being tethered to machines and therefore means she has to stay there. One was via patches "stickies" on the chest and the other was a procedure I am not familiar with, something about in thru the vein and is like a defribrilator (sp?) into heart. The girl was extremely disappointed as she thought they were going home options. She says she is not dense and will do what's right . She says she wants to do whatever will give her another 20-30 years with her child. She desperately want to get home to John Luke and get back on track.
> If things don't turn around by Monday( that is the timeframe the dr's are giving it) she will be getting pacemaker is what it looks like at this point. She says the docs are still confident it will ALL turn around but no one knows how long that could take.
> 
> She did have conversations with some patients with info about lyme disease and they said some scary things. She is nurse so understands it all and the best part is the medical staff can't pull wool over her eyes on anything, and they know that! Her cardiologist said of all of his patients she is the only one with complete heart block and not sure why or how long she has been this way, or how long she has had Lyme disease. Evidently lyme disease does different things so I am headed to internet to educate myself now that I have listened to her.
> She also said that the echo and other tests show her heart is healthy otherwise, this is apparently all do to with the conduction of the heart. Having been there to a much less degree, I am familiar with it. Mine was fixed with an ablation process and will hold or won't. I wish she could have something done on same line to avoid the pacemaker but perhaps the lyme disease rules that out.
> Of course she misses the heck out of being with John and John Luke and said it's only been a year that she quit working so as to be with John Luke. You can hear the love in her voice.
> She has been praying intently and hasn't even had tv on since she's been there. She been praying and she says she reads and walks the halls. They did tell her she could take shower and of course she liked that but she couldn't do it without help, they said her husband could help her which of course led to her cracking jokes about THAT causing INCREASED heart rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She once again stated how good it makes her feel to see the arrangements her OBkr family sent and to know she is loved.
> I can't say I remember it all, but I think I got the most of it. I'm going to call her again and ask her questions from an Outbacker and will post her answer. I'll ask if she wants any other calls or want to make calls.
> More later,
> This has been Doxie-Doglover-Too, temporary fill in for the Master Judi Wolfie Wolfwood, reporting from Kennewick, Washington


 *UPDATE*

tdvffjohn told me how add upate but I guess I am not the tallest tree in the forest today cuz I don't think I did it right







He's not on line right now so I can't ask him for help!







but I wanted to give update.
Talked to Tami a few minutes ago, well I listened and she talked!







Gosh, that girl sure has her plate full. She was still explaining when doc came in and she'll call me later and I'll update my update if necessary and really have this messed up!








She was crying when I called, John had just called and JL was fussing and crying. She really needs and want s to be home. John put JL on the phone and she did her kissy kissy routine with him and she had him laughing and he was holding phone to his neck where his momma kisses him







She said she had him cracking up and that was a equally good for her as it was hard. Most of us can't relate to the special needs of a special needs child, but I can tell you after her telling me about her daily routine with her pride and joy, it gives me extra apprecation for those of you that also do it. I absolutely love handicapped children and am aware of the work...and dedication...and devotion...well, at least I thought I was. You can certainly hear the love she has for JL. 
She has been praying and praying and have friends and family chant positive things. This morning her heart appeared to be trying to straighten up and fly right ( without going to the medical details) and she was on cloud nine thinking she was turning the corner but the cardiologist came in and said it was just coincidence. She gave me the technical side of it and I wrote it down, but really only the medical knowledgeable members will get it. The point is the her heart still isn't beating right. The cardiologist today is questioning if perhaps her lifelong low heart rate has just finally "gotten worse" or if the Lyme really is playing part. I think there are still no very clear answers. What is clear is that she must continue the antibiotics into heart. The dr said that if it was all going to turn around it should have by now. I believe it's becoming apparent a pacemaker will be needed but there is always a chance that things could turn around. If the Lyme has caused permanent damage then that has to be addressed. It's possible that all along she should have had a pacemaker, that may never be known. She said that although she's always had low rate, no one ever addressed if perhaps there was a real problem and maybe she was destined for pacemaker all along.Tami desperately wants to get home to JL. She is concerned about the limitations that pacemakers give you, she said about using cell phone, being around microwaves, having MRI's. I was in the process of telling her that thousands of people have pacemakers and all those issues are just minor bumps in the road. She knows she has to do what it takes to get home to JL.
I have questions for her and will ask when she calls later and she can finish telling me what she was.She did say she is drinking 5 bottles of water with each meal, so they brought her a case!







Oh, she had asked about external pacemaker and the nurses told her they are very very painful because if needed to make your heart beat right, it has to go thru bone, tissue etc to get to heart. External pacemakers are something I know nothing about- gotta go Google it!
The frosting on the cake for her today is that her and John's anniversary, so it's extra hard being where she is.
Please keep the prayers going for her, she's having a rough day. I'll update more when I talk to her.
Reporting from Kennewick,WA...Doxie-Doglover-Too ( I do that just cuz it's fun and makes me feel important







)
*********************************************NO LYME DISEASE!**************************************

the test that had to be sent off came back that she does NOT have lyme disease! woo hoo! THAT is the good news! Her infectious disease dr's believe it's congenital and the cardiologist does not. The cardiologist believe s it started somewhere in her life for reasons that may never be known and the she is basically a lucky girl that she was having chest pains 8 days ago and took herself to the ER. Soooooooooooo....as soon as they can get her a "slot" in the OR she will be getting a pacemaker and go home hopefully a couple days later. She is excited to get this over with so she can get home to JL. She said that her lifelong heart rate to the best of her knowledge has been in the 40's and the dr said they will set the pacemaker I believe she said to 60.She is concerned about it being so high and the dr said she could be uncomfortable for a few months. She has warned John to stay out of her way because the already energetic Tami will be energized!








She will call me as soon as she knows if she is going in. If it's early tomorrow morning ( she is 3 hours ahead of me) she will send text and tell me. Keep praying for Tami and sending the positive vibes! she is much happier today than yesterday but scared to death to walk around now. Will post more tomorrow when I know more!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Tawyna,

Thanks again for the update. Not what any of us wanted to hear, but at least the Doctors are moving forward. It sounds like Tami is in very good and caring hands that are determined to get to the bottom of it all. And that's a good thing!

When you talk to Tami, let her know Shannon and I are both thinking of her, and keeping those good vibes heading her way.










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56

HI.
I've been away from my puter, as the Wi-Fi in the CG is, apparently just out of my range from my campsite. I called and left a message at home, for Johnny, and left my cell phone #, but I'm sure he's very busy with JL. I know, from experience, how stressed Tami must be being away from JL, as I've had my fair share of being in the medical hospital away from my kids, one being a special-needs child.
Judi or Tawnya, please let Tami know I'm continuing to keep her in my daily prayers, and thinking of her and the family alot. Of course, I guess she knows that I keep her in my prayers daily, anyway. 
I hope the pacemaker insertion goes smoothly and her recovery is speedy, but she doesn't need to overdo, though, and hope she keeps that in mind, as well.
I won't be calling the hospital, as I've had experiences similar to what Darlene P was describing, and I feel she needs her rest. So, I'll let her save her phone time for her closest friends and family. Give her a big "Internet hug" for me!!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di

Just talked to Tami. She is scheduled for a pacemaker sometime tomorrow. this is what she has to do to get home, so it is in the works. Tami seems more concerned about John and John Luke, than about herself. Keep praying that all will go well and that she will be home to her boys as soon as possible. The doctors want her to stay at least a day, and maybe two after the procedure. Keep praying that her physical condition will allow her to be home quickly.

Tami, we're praying hard.

Rita


----------



## mollyp

I've been following this and still praying for Tami, John and John Luke. Will pray extra hard tomorrow that the pacemaker procedure goes well and she can get home soon. Thanks Tawnya and all, for keeping us posted.


----------



## skippershe

Tawnya, thank you so much for the update...I've been waiting to hear the latest on Tami's condition

Tami!
We all love you and are here for you








Our prayers for you, John and John Luke are still being sent and will continue until you are home safe and well again.
I wish I could be there to give you a big hug and squeeze your hand...Everything is going to be just fine, you just hang in there ok???

Much love to you!!


----------



## wolfwood

Hi all! Zazu here with the Evening Report !!

I spoke with Tami this evening and, all things considered, she's doing well. Her voice sounds tired -







geesh, mine would be too!! - but she's in pretty good spirits! She asked that I be sure to let you know (SEE???? I'm doing what she asked!) that she's really not scared about the pacemaker procedure and she's resigned to having it. She's just learned that her issue is congenital and has likely been building for a very long time. The reality is setting in that, quite simply, at any time in the past - her heart could have stopped. She's been walked laps on the ward in order to work her heart - - - and that actually could have caused some serious problems but all thought the issue was Lyme NOT a congenital heart problem. She is actually looking forward to tomorrow....right now she's feeling like a sitting time-bomb knowing, now, that in fact her heart could slow to such a pace that it can't start again! THAT'S what is scaring her!!!

We didn't talk long as her Doc. had discovered (2 hrs earlier) that no one had done the required chest xrays in prep for tomorrow and HE was taking her down to X-Ray, himself, at 9:30 PM (I'm sure he'll be having some words with someone tomorrow about that!!!)

Soooo...she had places to go & people to see (Tami just never stops, does she?!) Kath & I are leaving tomorrow for week-long camping vacation (YEAHHHHHH!!!!) and Tawnya (Doxie) has been deputized to take-ove the reigns as Zazu, effective - - um - - immediately (the last couple days has been "training" and I think ya'll will agree that she has done an extraordinary job!!!!) I expect to speak with Tami later in the week but I'm sure Tawnya will have you updated before I'll have the chance.

btw PLEASE!!! It was pretty clear to me that she'd rather not have calls tomorrow - except from John and their parents. To those of us who have been speaking with her - she's truly appreciated it....but tomorrow is gonna be a different kind of day....

Stay safe....I'll see ya'll in a week.

Wolfie out


----------



## JonesFamily

Thanks for the updates. I don't know Tami, but she is certainly in my thoughts and prayers along with her hubby and child.

Lisa


----------



## Morgueman

Tami,

We don't know eachother, but your story has touched my family deeply. We sincerely wish you a smooth recovery and wonderful homecoming with your family.

Sincerely,
Eric and Laurie (DH)


----------



## 3athlete

Tami and family,

You have been in our thoughts and prayers constantly! Good luck with the procedure and we'll see you at a rally soon! I'll have an appletini waiting for you









The Smith Family


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Judi Wolfie Wolfwood is terribly busy at work today ( that's her story anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and asked me to call Tami which I did with great honor as I have never talked to her before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, it's either just this time or that girl likes to talk! what a pleasure it was to talk to her!
> I can't say I can remember all of what was said but I was writing as she was talking, I couldn't write fast enough but here is the just of it.
> ***************************SHE WANTS TO GO HOME**************************************
> with that being said she also wants to do whatever it takes to get better. Evidently there were 3 options , the worst case scenario is pacemaker. Without going into detail, the other two would be temporary solutions to keep heart beating right until the antibiotics kicked in but it meant being tethered to machines and therefore means she has to stay there. One was via patches "stickies" on the chest and the other was a procedure I am not familiar with, something about in thru the vein and is like a defribrilator (sp?) into heart. The girl was extremely disappointed as she thought they were going home options. She says she is not dense and will do what's right . She says she wants to do whatever will give her another 20-30 years with her child. She desperately want to get home to John Luke and get back on track.
> If things don't turn around by Monday( that is the timeframe the dr's are giving it) she will be getting pacemaker is what it looks like at this point. She says the docs are still confident it will ALL turn around but no one knows how long that could take.
> 
> She did have conversations with some patients with info about lyme disease and they said some scary things. She is nurse so understands it all and the best part is the medical staff can't pull wool over her eyes on anything, and they know that! Her cardiologist said of all of his patients she is the only one with complete heart block and not sure why or how long she has been this way, or how long she has had Lyme disease. Evidently lyme disease does different things so I am headed to internet to educate myself now that I have listened to her.
> She also said that the echo and other tests show her heart is healthy otherwise, this is apparently all do to with the conduction of the heart. Having been there to a much less degree, I am familiar with it. Mine was fixed with an ablation process and will hold or won't. I wish she could have something done on same line to avoid the pacemaker but perhaps the lyme disease rules that out.
> Of course she misses the heck out of being with John and John Luke and said it's only been a year that she quit working so as to be with John Luke. You can hear the love in her voice.
> She has been praying intently and hasn't even had tv on since she's been there. She been praying and she says she reads and walks the halls. They did tell her she could take shower and of course she liked that but she couldn't do it without help, they said her husband could help her which of course led to her cracking jokes about THAT causing INCREASED heart rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She once again stated how good it makes her feel to see the arrangements her OBkr family sent and to know she is loved.
> I can't say I remember it all, but I think I got the most of it. I'm going to call her again and ask her questions from an Outbacker and will post her answer. I'll ask if she wants any other calls or want to make calls.
> More later,
> This has been Doxie-Doglover-Too, temporary fill in for the Master Judi Wolfie Wolfwood, reporting from Kennewick, Washington


 *UPDATE*

tdvffjohn told me how add upate but I guess I am not the tallest tree in the forest today cuz I don't think I did it right







He's not on line right now so I can't ask him for help!







but I wanted to give update.
Talked to Tami a few minutes ago, well I listened and she talked!







Gosh, that girl sure has her plate full. She was still explaining when doc came in and she'll call me later and I'll update my update if necessary and really have this messed up!








She was crying when I called, John had just called and JL was fussing and crying. She really needs and want s to be home. John put JL on the phone and she did her kissy kissy routine with him and she had him laughing and he was holding phone to his neck where his momma kisses him







She said she had him cracking up and that was a equally good for her as it was hard. Most of us can't relate to the special needs of a special needs child, but I can tell you after her telling me about her daily routine with her pride and joy, it gives me extra apprecation for those of you that also do it. I absolutely love handicapped children and am aware of the work...and dedication...and devotion...well, at least I thought I was. You can certainly hear the love she has for JL. 
She has been praying and praying and have friends and family chant positive things. This morning her heart appeared to be trying to straighten up and fly right ( without going to the medical details) and she was on cloud nine thinking she was turning the corner but the cardiologist came in and said it was just coincidence. She gave me the technical side of it and I wrote it down, but really only the medical knowledgeable members will get it. The point is the her heart still isn't beating right. The cardiologist today is questioning if perhaps her lifelong low heart rate has just finally "gotten worse" or if the Lyme really is playing part. I think there are still no very clear answers. What is clear is that she must continue the antibiotics into heart. The dr said that if it was all going to turn around it should have by now. I believe it's becoming apparent a pacemaker will be needed but there is always a chance that things could turn around. If the Lyme has caused permanent damage then that has to be addressed. It's possible that all along she should have had a pacemaker, that may never be known. She said that although she's always had low rate, no one ever addressed if perhaps there was a real problem and maybe she was destined for pacemaker all along.Tami desperately wants to get home to JL. She is concerned about the limitations that pacemakers give you, she said about using cell phone, being around microwaves, having MRI's. I was in the process of telling her that thousands of people have pacemakers and all those issues are just minor bumps in the road. She knows she has to do what it takes to get home to JL.
I have questions for her and will ask when she calls later and she can finish telling me what she was.She did say she is drinking 5 bottles of water with each meal, so they brought her a case!







Oh, she had asked about external pacemaker and the nurses told her they are very very painful because if needed to make your heart beat right, it has to go thru bone, tissue etc to get to heart. External pacemakers are something I know nothing about- gotta go Google it!
The frosting on the cake for her today is that her and John's anniversary, so it's extra hard being where she is.
Please keep the prayers going for her, she's having a rough day. I'll update more when I talk to her.
Reporting from Kennewick,WA...Doxie-Doglover-Too ( I do that just cuz it's fun and makes me feel important







)
*********************************************NO LYME DISEASE!**************************************

the test that had to be sent off came back that she does NOT have lyme disease! woo hoo! THAT is the good news! Her infectious disease dr's believe it's congenital and the cardiologist does not. The cardiologist believe s it started somewhere in her life for reasons that may never be known and the she is basically a lucky girl that she was having chest pains 8 days ago and took herself to the ER. Soooooooooooo....as soon as they can get her a "slot" in the OR she will be getting a pacemaker and go home hopefully a couple days later. She is excited to get this over with so she can get home to JL. She said that her lifelong heart rate to the best of her knowledge has been in the 40's and the dr said they will set the pacemaker I believe she said to 60.She is concerned about it being so high and the dr said she could be uncomfortable for a few months. She has warned John to stay out of her way because the already energetic Tami will be energized!








She will call me as soon as she knows if she is going in. If it's early tomorrow morning ( she is 3 hours ahead of me) she will send text and tell me. Keep praying for Tami and sending the positive vibes! she is much happier today than yesterday but scared to death to walk around now. Will post more tomorrow when I know more!






















[/quote]
**********************************UPDATE!! Tuesday May 29***************************
John just called and the Pacemaker is in and she's doing great! he said they hope to go home tomorrow. NOW we really need some fresh prayers Outbacker family-let's get Tami outta there!







will update when she calls in day or so.


----------



## Chestnut

Healthy, Happy, Healing thoughts coming your way, Tami.

Jessica


----------



## skippershe

That's great news!
I'm so relieved to hear Tami's doing really well








With all of these loving prayers from her Outbacker family, would we expect anything less????

{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}


----------



## SharonAG

Hi Tami

We missed seeing you this weekend. Hope to see you soon. Lots of love to you and John and JohnLuke!!!

Sharon and Greg


----------



## countrygirl

Glad that Tami is doing better...sorry...I just found this. All her family is in our prayers.


----------



## Lady Di

Yeah!

Tami we are rooting for you to finally make it home tomorrow.

Go Tami!


----------



## Fire44

That is great news!!!

I am sure that she will be checking in soon after she gets home.

Gary


----------



## N7OQ

This is really great news, glad she gets to go home soon and be with her family. My boss has a Pacemaker and I didn't know it for a year. He uses a cell phone all the time and lives a very normal life.


----------



## goneflyfishin

Tami,

We are just now reading about your horrible ordeal!
Sounds like you are a very lucky girl & so are your two boys!

We'll send some more prayers & positive vibes your way! Even though it sounds like everyone has covered that.

Hope to meet you all some day!
Stay healthy!
Tammy


----------



## 2224

Tami, Tami, Tami
We are delighted the pacemaker is in and it looks like you are headed home. You have been in our thoughts and prayers for the past week and will continue to be till, well when














we get the all clear from you.
Why you have been through this is a mystery only the boss knows but I am sure it has a reason and a positive one at that. If we can do anything just say the word and it is done.
Ed & Edie


----------



## Sluggo54

That is GREAT news! One of the gals I worked with in Yellowstone was on her third pacemaker. That was in 1984. She passed away last year at the age of 91, after a serious car wreck.

You have a LONG way to go to match that!

Sluggo & PK


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great news!!!









Glad you are on the mend, Tami!
Just remember, pacemaker or not, you have a couple thousand hearts going out to you as well.
Good, strong, Outbackers hearts!

Keep up the great recovery. We miss you around here a lot!









Happy Trails,
Doug, Shannon and the entire PDX_Clan


----------



## tdvffjohn

Great news









I just hope they used a HD pacemaker because keeping up with Tami will not be easy. Hope to talk to you soon









John


----------



## camping479

tdvffjohn said:


> Great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they used a HD pacemaker because keeping up with Tami will not be easy. Hope to talk to you soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Ditto







Glad you are on the way to recovery.

Mike


----------



## brenda

Tami and family are in our prayers also.. to get home and get better.


----------



## h2oman




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

h2oman said:


>


----------



## RizFam

_Hello my Friends!

We are still and forever will be, in awe of all of your Love, Support, Prayers & Kindness! 
You are an amazing group and we feel so Blessed to be a part of this Very Special Family!










I am doing well just a bit tired & sore. God was clearly listening & watching over us! 
A special Thank You to Wolfie & Doxie for keeping us connected during this difficult time.

Lots of Love,
the Riz-Family_


----------



## happycamper

_*So good to see you back on the board!!!!*_

We have missed you and we are still praying for you as you heal!!!!!!!

Steph and Jim


----------



## mountainlady56

Glad you're doing much better, Tami, and know that JL and Johnny are glad to have you back at home!! Take care and get plenty of rest. Just enjoy holding your baby (babies







)!!








HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## NobleEagle

*WELCOME BACK TAMI!*​Our prayers continue as you get better every day.​


----------



## 3LEES

Welcome Back Tami!

We've missed your smiling posts. Reading your posts are like reading a Hallmark card.

Now, take care of yourself. Do 'zactly what the doc's tell you to do.

You can't take care of your family if you don't take care of yourself.


----------



## N7OQ

Hi Tami,

It is so good to see a post from you and I,m so glad you are home with your loved ones. Now get plenty of rest get back to normal and when you are ready we look forward to seeing your always positive posts. Will keep the prays coming your way.

Bill


----------



## Hokie

Welcome back Tami. I am glad you are feeling better!

-Sam


----------



## Rubrhammer

Great to have you back Tami. Wasn't the same without you here.
Bob


----------



## hyewalt34

Praise God for your recovery!

Walter


----------



## hpapa4

Last year my wife had congestive heart failure and kidney failure. I went to work and asked for everyones prayers. I know from the response on the site back to me that my friends online came through. My prayers were answered and her recovery has been something of a miracle.

I will add my prayers to everyone elses. Prayer does work and I want to thank God for your quick recovery.


----------

